# My first ever turkey



## hairy sax (Mar 11, 2021)

Age 37, didnt grow up hunting. Unsuccessful last year because I didn't know what the hell i was doing lol. This year I was ready, first trip out! But now what the hell am I supposed to do i took the whole week off lol!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

Congrats you always remember the 1st.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats. Nice bird.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats you can still go out.I got mine first morning but I go out every day some in morning middle of day or evening.You don’t need to shoot one to enjoy it.Take your camera.To me it is just as good just calling a nice tom in without killing.Plus a lot of practice for next year.I’d rather be in the outdoors than on the couch


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Yep you will always remember the first one, congrats on a fine Tom!
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great bird! Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

Now you have time to look for morels and ramps to cook up with him! Congrats!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats. Cool pic. That tree is huge.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Congrats. Find a friend or family member to call for - turkey hunting with friends and family is the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Matty Patty (Oct 9, 2019)

You should get back to work at the Fort... C'mon man! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

Good job nice bird


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Congrats, probably 1'st of many.The thrill is in fooling an old Tom more so than the kill....


----------



## hairy sax (Mar 11, 2021)

Matty Patty said:


> You should get back to work at the Fort... C'mon man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Who is this?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hairy sax (Mar 11, 2021)

retired dundo said:


> Congrats you can still go out.I got mine first morning but I go out every day some in morning middle of day or evening.You don’t need to shoot one to enjoy it.Take your camera.To me it is just as good just calling a nice tom in without killing.Plus a lot of practice for next year.I’d rather be in the outdoors than on the couch


Do you just call and watch? I was thinking about doing that but I got this one with a decoy and I dont want to educate the whole flock for next year lol!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hairy sax (Mar 11, 2021)

DirtyCuffs said:


> Now you have time to look for morels and ramps to cook up with him! Congrats!


I wish I knew how. And I dont know what ramps are

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

Great bird..Congrats on your first one


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

hairy sax said:


> Do you just call and watch? I was thinking about doing that but I got this one with a decoy and I dont want to educate the whole flock for next year lol!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I never use decoy.I try not to let them see me.I missed most of deer hunting so I just enjoy sitting in my blind and watch all the different animals deer turkeys coyotes rabbits what ever.Lot of times I see nothing but it beats sitting in house.Another four weeks be in garden every day


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats on a great first!


----------

